# Dog Pees After Drinking Water...



## Striker2807 (May 27, 2008)

OK I have a friend that just got a puppy that she said she will take out to go the bathroom and he will go, but then he comes in and gets a drink of water and in 2-10 minutes goes in the house.

Just wanted to ask for your opinions on how to solve this problem. It sounds like maybe three possible things to me. I know the water isn't going threw the puppy that fast so I am thinking maybe she isn't giving him enough time outside to do his business. I will have to ask her a few more questions but I am thinking a possible UTI? Being a male dog it could be she is mistaking marking for going the bathroom?

What do you think?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Puppies almost never finish the first time. They get distracted by a bug, a leaf...anything.....and finish 10 minutes later. Very normal. The important part (besides allowing more potty time) is teaching the pup that going in the house is wrong and treating/praising for going in the right place.


----------



## Striker2807 (May 27, 2008)

TooneyDogs said:


> Puppies almost never finish the first time. They get distracted by a bug, a leaf...anything.....and finish 10 minutes later. Very normal. The important part (besides allowing more potty time) is teaching the pup that going in the house is wrong and treating/praising for going in the right place.


Agreed and this is what I am more then likely going to recommend to her just thought I would get a second opinion on the matter because you know that never hurts.


----------



## Striker2807 (May 27, 2008)

So it turns out that my friend gives her dog 30 minutes to an hour so I would think that be more then enough time for a puppy to do their business.

She said she will give him that much time then he comes in gets a drink and goes a little. You think maybe it is just marking behavior?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Striker2807 said:


> She said she will give him that much time then he comes in gets a drink and goes a little. You think maybe it is just marking behavior?


No (too young). The puppy doesn't know that it's wrong to go in the house. She just needs to continue working on housetraining 101 where the most important rule is that she must absolutely catch the puppy in the act in order to train properly.


----------



## Striker2807 (May 27, 2008)

TooneyDogs said:


> No (too young). The puppy doesn't know that it's wrong to go in the house. She just needs to continue working on housetraining 101 where the most important rule is that she must absolutely catch the puppy in the act in order to train properly.


Alright thanks I thought the puppy was to young to be marking but wasn't sure.


----------

